# Maximat V10-p Quick Change Tool Post?



## HangLoose (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I just picked up my first lathe and its a Maximat v10p. 
Forgive me as I am a complete noob at machining so I am not very familiar with terms etc yet with lathes 

Anyway I'm looking to upgrade the tool holder (the one that came with is is just a triangle clamp that is mounted to the post/bolt) to a quick change type but it looks like most available use a t-nut to attach the holder to the compound slide. The model I have has a single post/bolt coming up from the compound and is flared out at the bottom. 

Does anyone know an out of the box quick change post that would work? Or would most kits require some machining to work with the V10p?
Another option I found was a seller in europe who has a used quick change set up advertised as being for the maximat v10 lathe.  

I don't plan on doing any heavy machine work on the lathe, I am a knife maker and will most likely just be doing light pivot work. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mikey (Dec 10, 2015)

I've made posts for a QCTP on a Super 11CD and Compact 8. The most secure way to do it is to make a new stud that is similar to the OEM stud. The bottom of this stud should closely fits the recess under the compound. Make the body of this stud a tight slip fit through the hole in the bed of the compound and thread the end of this stud for a flange nut of your choice. Make a spacer to take up the gap between the stud and the QCTP body; Delrin works well. I used a 1/8" end mill to cut a 0.070" deep slot in the side of the bottom of the stud; this lets you use the 1/8" roll pin that just about all Emco lathes use to lock the stud in place and resist rotation. These studs do not experience a lot of torque so mild steel will work fine. 

I've tried several different ways to make this stud and the above is the most solid, sure way I found.


----------



## HangLoose (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Mike


----------



## mikey (Dec 10, 2015)

_*"Make a spacer to take up the gap between the stud and the QCTP body; Delrin works well."*_

I meant a sleeve, not a spacer. Try to make it a very snug fit on the OD of the post and the ID of the tool post.

Oh, and you're welcome. I just did this on a Compact 8 last Sunday and it locked the QCTP down really solidly.


----------



## lens42 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a V10P as well. What I did is mount an import AXA QCTP. Out of the box, that will result in a tool height that is a bit too high, but I remedied that by shaving about 0.06" off the bottom of all my tool holders. Since you can get AXA sized holder for $10, it seemed to make the most sense to hack the $10 items rather than try modifying anything else. This results in more robust setup than the tiny QCTPs designed for small lathes.

Also, check out the Yahoo Enco lathe forum. I hate Yahoo forums in general, but the one for the Maximat seems to be the most active and knowledgeable on these machines.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 2, 2016)

I HAVE A DORIAN QUICK CHANGE ON MY MAXIMAT SUPER 11 .

TO MOUNT IT I REMOVED THE CROSS SLIDE AND REAMED THE TOOL POST HOLE
FROM THE STOCK 12mm TO 1/2" . THIS PART WILL INTERCHANGE WITH THE V-10

PRIOR TO THIS , I PUT A 1/2" BOLT ON THE LATHE AND TURNED THE HEAD DOWN TO A PRESS FIT
FOR THE COUNTER BORE ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CROSS SLIDE .

( OK , THAT TAKES SOME PLANNING ) 

THE BOLT IS PRESSED IN AND THE CROSS SLIDE REPLACED .
THE TOOL POST WAS INITIALLY A BIT SLOPPY SO I MADE A SLEEVE FROM A BRASS INSERT
WITH A 1/2-13 THREAD . THIS IS ABOUT .030" OVERSIZE AND A SNUG FIT FOR THE DORIAN .

ALL IS GOOD NOW . SO GOOD THAT I SOLD THE EMCO 4 WAY POST THAT CAME WITH THE LATHE .


----------

